# Stiffer dual-Boa's?



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got 32 Focus Boas and really like them. Obviously the biggest obstacle is finding a pair that fits your foot properly.

I don't think I could every go back to single boa, I basically leave the bottom completely loose, while cranking the liner and the upper boa.

Ride Insano Focus Boa is also worth checking out.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

32 seems to have a solid rep around here and the Focus looks like a nice boot. My problem is that the board shops where I live are completely lame and rarely carry any high-end equipment that doesn't say "Burton" on it. 

How did the Focus sizing compare to your normal shoe size?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

DC Status dual BOA here. 

For the first time ever I loosened up the upper zone in Utah several times. 

These are true dual zone BOA also, not meet in the middle so as to where you loosen one you're loosening the other. They're stiff...... paired with Burton Diode's if you're doing a lot of traversing for decent distances it's very nice to be able to loosen that upper zone..... especially when traversing that toe side for a mile.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Is that the T.Rice boot?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> Is that the T.Rice boot?


Yes..... did I get the name wrong? Sorry if so..... I thought they were the status.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Nope, you're good. 

I went to look it up and saw that it was the T.Rice model.

How does DC size compared to your regular shoe?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

PalmerFreak said:


> Nope, you're good.
> 
> I went to look it up and saw that it was the T.Rice model.
> 
> How does DC size compared to your regular shoe?


Runs larger for some, smaller for others.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

hktrdr said:


> Runs larger for some, smaller for others.


I was afraid of that - none of my local shops carry high-end boots so I won't be able to try them on first. Looks like I'll need to find an online shop with a good return policy and make an educated guess on size.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I had my foot fitted on the shoe fitting machine (forget the name) and I got the boots that the machine said I should get. 

They were tight at first, but timmytard suggested I warm them up ( by wearing them around) and then kick a tire or solid beam in your home. Worked like a charm! 

I did put the insoles of my choice in before I kick packed them but a side from that they fit perfect to the shoe fitting machine. And..... I did use my normal medium snowboard sock.............


----------



## alex12 (Dec 23, 2010)

Have you tried the K2 UFO?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ That is what I have the UFo they are stiff but I use them also in the park and don’t have a problem.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

Haven't tried anything yet - looking for feedback at this point.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> I had my foot fitted on the shoe fitting machine (forget the name) and I got the boots that the machine said I should get.
> 
> They were tight at first, but timmytard suggested I warm them up ( by wearing them around) and then kick a tire or solid beam in your home. Worked like a charm!
> 
> I did put the insoles of my choice in before I kick packed them but a side from that they fit perfect to the shoe fitting machine. And..... I did use my normal medium snowboard sock.............


Identical experience here with the 2012 DC Status.
Size was the same as my regular shoe size.
Tried them one day, mashed up toes.
Switched to after market insoles and heat molded at the shop, and they've been gold ever since.:thumbsup:

Btw, they only became the TRice model with the 2013 release. Same boot.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

They're some changes to the 2014 you might want to check out


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Try the Ride Insane as well. Super stiff dual boa, pretty lightweight too. I have the RFL, basically the same boot, but with standard lacing and love them.


----------

